# It's not until



## Flamingo66

Hi,
I would like to say the following to a girl in Italy.

Thank you very much for the lovely birthday message, but it's not until Monday......so I will expect a kiss from you then too.

Would it be:
Ti ringrazio molto per il bel messaggio di compleanno, ma non fino a lunedì ...... mi aspetta un bacio da lei poi troppo.


----------



## dinah

This is my suggestion:
Ti ringrazio molto per il bel messaggio, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...quindi lunedì mi aspetto un altro bacio da te


----------



## Lia*

esatto...
"mi apsetta un bacio da lei poi troppo" non ha nessun significato!


----------



## underhouse

_Ti ringrazio molto per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì... quindi mi aspetto un bacio anche da te._

@dinah: "a kiss from you too" means "un bacio anche da te" not "un altro bacio da te".


----------



## tinauser

underhouse said:


> _Ti ringrazio molto per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì... *quindi mi aspetto un bacio anche da te*._
> 
> @dinah: "a kiss from you too" means "un bacio anche da te" not "un altro bacio da te".


 
così o: 

*mi aspetto anche un bacio da te*

?


----------



## fiaba83

Flamingo66 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to say the following to a girl in Italy.
> 
> Thank you very much for the lovely birthday message, but it's not until Monday......so I will expect a kiss from you then too.




Ma la parte finale della frase non dovrebbe essere: ... quindi mi aspetto un bacio da te anche dopo (riferito a Lunedì)?

Ciao
Fiaba


----------



## luta

Io direi
_Ti ringrazio molto per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì... *e da te mi aspetto anche un bacio *_
anche se so si traduce quindi
secondo me la congiunzione e rende meglio il senso


----------



## underhouse

Hi Flamingo66,

I think your sentence is open to two interpretations:

1. ...so I will also expect a kiss from you.

2. ...so I will expect a kiss from you too (as from other people).

Which one do you want to say?


----------



## uinni

Ciao.


underhouse said:


> I think your sentence is open to two interpretations:
> 1. ...so I will also expect a kiss from you.
> 2. ...so I will expect a kiss from you too (as from other people).
> Which one do you want to say?


 
Although the choice of using "too" is unhappy, from the context the sentence is clearly: 

Ti ringrazio molto per il bel/carino/... biglietto d'augurii ma compierò gli anni lunedì... e quel giorno vorrò {anche un bacio da te}/{da te anche un bacio}

Uinni


----------



## Leo57

underhouse said:


> Hi Flamingo66,
> 
> I think your sentence is open to two interpretations:
> 
> 1. ...so I will also expect a kiss from you. _(sort of)_
> 
> 2. ...so I will expect a kiss from you too (as from other people). (_No, not this_.)
> 
> Which one do you want to say?


 
Hi Underhouse

_Thank you very much for the *lovely birthday message*, but it's not until Monday......so I will expect a kiss from you *then* too._

Unless the original poster meant something else entirely, I will explain this to you.

_Thankyou very much for the lovely birthday message, but my birthday is not until Monday...so I will expect *another kiss from you on Monday as well/also/too.* _
In my opinion Dinah is correct.

We _really_ don't know if the person _already_ sent a kiss via the message, but they could have (= xxx), but in any event the writer is only interested in a kiss from the person who sent the message_. _

_Ciao_
_Leo_

_p.s. on my birthday I expect a queue... _


----------



## Lia*

so, maybe the right translation could be:
grazie mille per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...perciò mi aspetto un altro bacio da te!


----------



## uinni

Ciao.


Lia* said:


> so, maybe the right translation could be:
> grazie mille per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...perciò mi aspetto un altro bacio da te!


Nope.
Altro would translate "another".

Uinni


----------



## underhouse

Leo57 said:


> Hi Underhouse
> 
> _Thank you very much for the *lovely birthday message*, but it's not until Monday......so I will expect a kiss from you *then* too._
> 
> Unless the original poster meant something else entirely, I will explain this to you.
> 
> _Thankyou very much for the lovely birthday message, but my birthday is not until Monday...so I will expect *another kiss from you on Monday as well/also/too.* _
> In my opinion Dinah is correct.
> 
> We _really_ don't know if the person _already_ sent a kiss via the message, but they could have (= xxx), but in any event the writer is only interested in a kiss from the person who sent the message_. _
> 
> _Ciao_
> _Leo_
> 
> _p.s. on my birthday I expect a queue... _


 
Ciao Leo,

forse ho capito (meglio tardi che mai)!

Quel "too" a fine frase è riferito a "then", non a "you"!

Mi devo scusare con dinah, che ho corretto ingiustamente, e che invece aveva tradotto bene...


----------



## Lia*

I can't understand where the mistake is...


----------



## Einstein

then too = _anche allora_, so Leo's interpretation is the only possible one.


----------



## Lia*

"grazie mille per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...così anche allora aspetterò un bacio da te"

????


----------



## Flamingo66

wow....this has caused some interest......thank you all.
She did send a kiss (in the message - baci baci) but as I say in my reply.....my birthday is not until Monday. So I'm saying that I expect a kiss on Monday too (also).....well it is my birthday after all 
So........what would be the most suitable reply?


----------



## Einstein

Lia* said:


> "grazie mille per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...così anche allora aspetterò un bacio da te"
> 
> ????


----------



## Lia*

grazie mille per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...quindi mi apsetto un bacio anche lunedì....


I think so...


----------



## underhouse

Lia* said:


> "grazie mille per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...così anche allora aspetterò un bacio da te"
> 
> ????


 
Si Lia: "anche allora", cioè "anche lunedì", da cui si evince, come suggerisce Pam, che un bacio è già stato dato.
Quindi, in italiano, si direbbe "un altro bacio".


----------



## uinni

Flamingo66 said:


> So I'm saying that I expect a kiss on Monday too (also).....well it is my birthday after all
> So........what would be the most suitable reply?


 
Leo's!
(something like: ) Ti ringrazio molto per il bel/carino/... biglietto d'augurii ma compierò gli anni lunedì... quindi vorrò un bacio da te anche allora.

Uinni


----------



## Lia*

so in the end...we are saying the same things but with different words...aren't we?


----------



## underhouse

Lia* said:


> so in the end...we are saying the same things but with different words...aren't we?


 
I guess so...


----------



## brian

Einstein, I think we need to throw another "mi" in that sentence up there, yes? How about this:

_...ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...perciò mi aspetterò ancora un altro bacio anche in quel giorno._ ?

Edit: I didn't realize this was a 2-page thread.  Apparently there are many ways to say this...


----------



## underhouse

brian8733 said:


> Einstein, I think we need to throw another "mi" in that sentence up there, yes? How about this:
> 
> _...ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...perciò mi aspetterò ancora un altro bacio anche in quel giorno._ ?
> 
> Edit: I didn't realize this was a 2-page thread.  Apparently there are many ways to say this...


 
Ciao brian,

si, ci vuole il "mi", in quanto il verbo è riflessivo: "aspettarsi".

Sebbene "mi aspetterò" sia corretto grammaticalmente, qui funziona meglio il presente anche se stiamo traducendo un futuro: "mi aspetto".

_Grazie mille per il bel messaggio,_ _ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...quindi/perciò lunedì mi aspetto un altro bacio._


----------



## Lia*

so can we finally say that the right reply is:
"grazie mille per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...quindi lunedì mi aspetterò un altro bacio da te!" ?


----------



## brian

underhouse said:


> Sebbene "mi aspetterò" sia corretto grammaticalmente, qui funziona meglio il presente anche se stiamo traducendo un futuro: "mi aspetto".
> 
> _Grazie mille per il bel messaggio,_ _ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...quindi/perciò mi aspetto un altro bacio lunedì._



Il bello è che in inglese ci sono (al minimo) tre modi di formulare questa frase cambiando solo il verbo, ognuno di cui ha un significato un po' diverso dagli altri:

_...so *I expect* another kiss Monday.
...so *I'll (I will) expect *another kiss Monday.
...so *I'll* *(I will) be expecting* another kiss Monday.

_Suppongo però che in italiano non esistano queste sfumature.


----------



## underhouse

Lia* said:


> so can we finally say that the right reply is:
> "grazie mille per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...quindi lunedì mi aspetterò un altro bacio da te!" ?


 
Non ti suona meglio il presente: "mi aspetto"?
Comunque anche "mi aspetterò" non suona male...
Comunque mi sembra che vada bene!


----------



## Lia*

si hai ragione underhouse,
suona meglio il presente...

finally we've found a solution, Flamingo66!!!!


----------



## Flamingo66

errrr.....which one was it again?


----------



## underhouse

brian8733 said:


> Il bello è che in inglese ci sono (al minimo) tre modi di formulare questa frase cambiando solo il verbo, ognuno di cui ha un significato un po' diverso dagli altri:
> 
> _...so *I expect* another kiss Monday._
> _...so *I'll (I will) expect *another kiss Monday._
> _...so *I'll* *(I will) be expecting* another kiss Monday._
> 
> Suppongo però che in italiano non esistano queste sfumature.


 
Diciamo che in italiano ce ne sono due, anche il futuro è accettabile: il presente mi sembra la scelta più normale, mentre il futuro, a mio modesto avviso, dà un po' di enfasi che, dato il contesto, forse non guasta neppure.

Quindi io voto la traduzione di Lia:



> "Grazie mille per il bel messaggio di auguri, ma il mio compleanno è lunedì...quindi lunedì mi aspetto/aspetterò un altro bacio da te!"


----------



## Flamingo66

ti ringrazio


----------



## housecameron

uinni said:


> Ti ringrazio molto per il bel/carino/... biglietto d'augurii ma _compierò_ gli anni lunedì... e quel giorno vorrò {anche un bacio da te}/{da te anche un bacio} (già appurato che non è la traduzione corretta)


 
Compirò 



uinni said:


> Ti ringrazio molto per il bel/carino/... biglietto d'augurii ma _compierò_  gli anni lunedì... quindi vorrò un bacio da te anche allora.


 
Compirò


----------

